# Program Remote for Sony Bravia W-Series KDL-40W4100



## mpg802 (Aug 24, 2006)

I just purchased the Sony Bravia W-Series KDL-40W4100. I tried to program the remote (RC32) and used all the codes and none worked. I even called support, and they tried a few more codes and none worked.
Any ideas?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

All Sony TVs use code 10000. Once you enter that, use code 960 to enable the Input button.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

mpg802 said:


> I just purchased the Sony Bravia W-Series KDL-40W4100. I tried to program the remote (RC32) and used all the codes and none worked. I even called support, and they tried a few more codes and none worked.
> Any ideas?


I recall no issues with my KDL-40Z4100.
Maybe you just need an upgraded D* remote. The RC32 is old.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Some sony tvs are not compatible with any of the white directv remotes, because of the extra signal the white remotes add to each command making them unrecognizable to the tv's. The White remotes haven't changed, its the sony tv's that have become sensitive to the signals it accepts. This extra signal can not be turned off, and newer White directv remotes will have it as well.


----------



## hummer1823 (Apr 6, 2009)

I ran into the same problem, just do what i did and get a Logitech Harmony 880. Its very nice!


----------

